# Generator



## bucksfanbg (Mar 18, 2009)

Selling my generator. Coleman Powermate with Subaru motor. 3500 running watts. I have owned for 10 years, very reliable and runs great. Pick up in Bowling Green. $150.00. PM with questions. Thanks for looking.























Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bucksfanbg (Mar 18, 2009)

Bump it up....

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bucksfanbg (Mar 18, 2009)

Bump... open to reasonable offers

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bucksfanbg (Mar 18, 2009)

Still available. Make an offer to get it out of the barn...

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------

